# GFCI outlet



## powerpro (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi,
I`m trying to install driveway lights.There are three outlets in the garage one on the ceiling (garage door opener) and two on the wall.All outlets in the garage are on a 20amp circuit breaker.I`m assuming the ceiling outlet is the first from the beginning of the circuit.Then it goes to the wall outlet (second Box) which is  a GFCI (Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter) also known as GFI.The reason I know that all three outlets are on one breaker.Because I turned off the breaker and I test the outlets with a outlet plug in tester.Then later when I turned it back on I tested the GFI  I noticed that the GFI is protecting only one standard outlet (third box). The ceiling outlet was still on when I had the tester plugged.Which means the ceiling outlet is at the beginning of the circuit before the GFI.

I would like to put a single Extension ring on the GFI outlet.I`m thinking of running BX cable 12-3 from the conduit box (GFI).Then run the BX cable to a 1900 conduit box for junction drill a hole through the wall all the way until I see sun light. For an outdoor waterproof outlet/cover to plug the power packs transformers that comes with the driveway lights.There are going to be two junction boxes from inside of the garage with a hole thru the wall until the outside wall.A conduit pipe in between the junction box and the outdoor outlet box.Two junction boxes for two locations one at the front of the garage and side for both sides of the driveway.
Because I have more than twenty lights on the driveway that I`m working on I need the two outdoor GFI outlets.The power packs that came with the lights have 88 watts Max.So I bought two that will be enough for a 4watt bulb on ea.I was working for an electrician about a little over two years in NJ before I moved to PA.I never had to work on low Voltages driveway lights before.I would like to see if anyone has any opinion on this whole thing.So now there will be four outlets protected by the GFI including the GFI.NOT the ceiling outlet.Do I have to put a switch for the outdoor outlets?

  Thanks for reading.


----------

